

How to Build the Twitter iPad User Experience - aaronbrethorst
http://cocoacontrols.com/posts/2011/05/16/how-to-build-the-twitter-ipad-user-experience

======
aaronbrethorst
Sorry, something's up with DNS right now. Please try
[http://www.cocoacontrols.com/posts/2011/05/16/how-to-
build-t...](http://www.cocoacontrols.com/posts/2011/05/16/how-to-build-the-
twitter-ipad-user-experience)

------
foobarbazetc
This might _look_ like it in the screenshots, but it's nothing like it in
actual practice from a functionality or performance perspective. :)

Awesome blog, though.

------
volandovengo
Wow - nice work! Is this in the App Store yet?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Thanks, it's just a code sample, so no :)

